
Ask HN: What are you doing that your site is so subjectively responsive? - samstave
Teach us please... the response time on load is wicked quick. How?
======
Safety1stClyde
Perhaps they had a very novel idea: let's not send the user an empty page
which then makes a request for several dozen javascripts from all over the
internet and then loads the page content via javascript which then loads a
framework which loads the page via running more javascript through a
javascript template, but instead just sending the page without the added
nineteen layers of unnecessary javascript.

~~~
brudgers
And HN uses HTML tables for layout.

------
samstave
Esp on mobile... how achieving this?

~~~
samtoday
I'm not sure who you're talking to, or what kind of sites you are talking
about; but I think my site is pretty fast loading:
[https://learntemail.sam.today/](https://learntemail.sam.today/)

One "trick" that I've found helps to add place-holder gradients for images. So
if you have a background image, add a linear-gradient or something as well.
That means that there isn't such a jarring transition between the gradient and
the image.

But really - keep the JS to the minimum and you'll be good. Also try and avoid
using a large CSS "framework" \- as that can easily add more bloat. If you
start from scratch and only add what you need - keeping it very lean.

